# Librerie inutilizzate ... come toglierle ?

## Gyrus

In Debian utilizzo un programma che mi permettere di disistallare le librerie che non sono 

piu' utili a nessun programma, esiste qualcosa di simile per Gentoo.

Gyrus.

----------

## malteo

Io uso questo comando qui: 

```
for i in $( emerge -p depclean | grep "/" ) ; do qpkg -I -q $i ; done
```

 assomiglia (come risultato) anche al 'pkg_cutleaves' di FreeBSD. Però non è automatico, passa la lista dei pacchetti che 'emerge depclean' (notoriamente _pericoloso_) vorrebbe disinstallare a 'qpkg -I -q' che verifica se effettivamente non siano dipendenza di qualcos'altro... qualcuno più esperto di bash riuscirebbe ad automatizzare un pò il tutto?

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

ho aggiunto un paio di righe:

```

#!/bin/bash

NORMAL="\033[0m"

RED='\E[31;01m'

for i in `emerge -p depclean | grep "/" | grep "lib"`

do

        qpkg -I -nc -q $i > /tmp/cleanlibs

        TAIL=`tail -n 1 /tmp/cleanlibs`

        [ "$TAIL" = "DEPENDED ON BY:" ] &&  echo -e "$i... $RED Non Usato nel sistema$NORMAL"

done

```

non saprei se fidarmi... cmq!!

ciao

----------

## malteo

xchris: GRAZIE  :Very Happy: 

ora ho scritto questo:

```
#!/bin/bash

#Un 'emerge depclean' MOLTO più sicuro! Usa 'qpkg -q'...

#ovviamente _per me_ funziona, ma non mi assumo nessuna responsabilità :D

#Via eventuali residui di esecuzioni precedenti dello script:

rm -f /tmp/leaves

#Per ogni pacchetto "scelto" da 'emerge -p depclean'...

for i in `emerge -p depclean | grep "/"`

do

        #...esegue 'qpkg -q' e memorizza l'output nel file temporaneo...

        qpkg -I -nc -q $i > /tmp/checkdep

        TAIL=`tail -n 1 /tmp/checkdep`

        #...se il pacchetto non è dipendenza di nessun altro, viene memorizzato

        #nel file temporaneo...

        [ "$TAIL" = "DEPENDED ON BY:" ] &&  echo "$i" >> /tmp/leaves

done

#...ed infine visualizza quali pacchetti si potrebbero eliminare!

#Siete liberi di sostituire "-Cp" con "-C" :)

emerge -Cp `cat /tmp/leaves | xargs`
```

io mi fido di 'qpkg -q', lo uso da tanto e non ha mai voluto cancellare roba importante  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Premetto che non ho letto il codice. Ma fa vedere che cancella prima di farlo?

----------

## malteo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Premetto che non ho letto il codice. Ma fa vedere che cancella prima di farlo?

 

si certo, vedi l'ultimo commento e l'ultima riga

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Anche io ho scritto la mia versione... la trovate in questo nuovo thread.  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

questo thread e' l'evidenza che portage pur essendo ottimo manca di qualche tool di pulizia  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> Anche io ho scritto la mia versione... la trovate in questo nuovo thread. 

 

Non me lo ricordavo  :Rolling Eyes:  . Provero' anche questo   :Very Happy:  .

----------

